# Máy trộn chữ V hai trục hiệu suất cao VH200 dung tích 200 lít



## hutechgroup (10 Tháng chín 2021)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật:*


Thương hiệu: *TIANHE*
Model: *VH200*
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Chứng nhận an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: *SGS, ISO9001*, *ECM, FDA, GMP*
Máy trộn chữ V dung tích 200 lít phù hợp với cơ sở sản xuất vừa
Trộn đa nguyên liệu: Thực phẩm, dinh dưỡng, dược phẩm,…
Bộ khung, thân vỏ máy bằng Inox 304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguyên liệu Inox 316
Dễ dàng điều khiển, Dễ dàng vệ sinh sau ca làm việc
*Giá thành cạnh tranh*
*Hàng có sẵn, giao ngay!*
*Ủy quyền độc quyền của hãng, bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm, bảo trì trọn đời*
*Giới thiệu:

Máy trộn chữ V hai trục VH200 dung tích 200 lít* được thiết kế đặc biệt không góc chết giúp nguyên liệu không bị tích tụ cùng với motor tốc độ cao – mạnh mẽ và bền bỉ, nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian trộn chỉ cần 6 đến 10 phút. Phù hợp với những mẻ trộn khối lượng vừa dưới 100kg






*2. Vật liệu

Máy trộn trộn chữ V hai trục hiệu suất cao VH200* có thiết kế và cấu tạo chắc chắn, vật liệu Inox 304 SS (316L tùy chọn) được đánh bóng hoặc inox sus 304 mờ, đáp ứng Tiêu chuẩn GMP cũng như tiêu chuẩn bảo đảm an toàn trong ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm khác.








Máy trộn chữ V hai trục hiệu suất cao VH200 đánh bóng





Máy trộn chữ V hai trục hiệu suất cao VH200 inox 304 mờ
*6. Thông tin dịch vụ khách hàng:*






Chi tiết máy trộn hoàn thiện máy trộn VH200 tỉ mỉ cao cấp
*3. Công nghệ:*

Thiết kế đặc biệt là công nghệ nổi trội nhất của *Máy trộn chữ V hai trục VH200 dung tích 200 lít:*


Không góc chết giúp trộn đều các nguyên liệu
Bồn trộn thiết kế lệch không đều nhau quay 3600  tạo sự đồng nhất cho nguyên liệu trộn
Động cơ mạnh mẽ, điều tốc bằng tay giúp nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian mẻ trộn
Hệ thống điều khiển: Nút bấm cơ
Linh kiện: thương hiệu nổi tiếng (Cảm biến an toàn OMRON)
Máy chạy êm, bền bỉ, dễ dàng vệ sinh cũng như dễ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng.






Máy trộn chữ V hai trục VH200 được lắp đặt tại nhà máy sản xuât cà phê
*4. Ứng dụng*


Ứng dụng đặc biệt trong việc sản xuất… ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm, mỹ phẩm…
Khuyến cáo: Series máy trộn chữ V nói chung phần lớn sử dụng để trộn hỗn hợp nguyên liệu khô
Chúng tôi cung cấp các loại *máy trộn chữ V VH-Series* sản xuất thương mại với giá cả phải chăng nhất trên thị trường từ các phòng thí nghiệm đến các lô sản xuất quy mô lớn.






Bộ combo kết hợp tải liệu giúp nâng cao hiệu quả, giảm thiểu chi phí nhân công
*5. Thông số kỹ thuật  máy trộn chữ V hai trục VH200 dung tích 200 lít:*


Dung tích lớn nhất: 200 L
Công suất làm việc tối ưu: 100 L
Tốc độ trục quay: 15r / phút
Thời gian hỗn hợp: 6 – 10 phút
Khối lượng nguyên liệu tối ưu (max): 100 kg
Đường kính của nhánh bồn trộn (mm): φ450
Đường kính tiếp liệu: φ200
Đường kính xả liệu: φ80
Công suất: 1,1 KW
Điện áp: AC380V
Kích thước tổng thể: 1580*650*1460 mm
*Có thể lựa chọn loại Inox Sus 304 đánh bóng hoặc Inox mờ (xước)*
Khối lượng máy: 1000kg
*6. Thông tin dịch vụ khách hàng:*

Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ tới số điện thoại *0947457272* để được tư vấn miễn phí, hoặc để lại lời nhắn vào mail info@hutechs.vn


----------

